# The Ken Lawrence Les Paul!



## Kayzer (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy Dungeons & Dragons Batman! Minus all this dragon inlays the guitar is a freaking killer IMO


----------



## synrgy (Oct 19, 2009)

I fucking love his headstock design...

I feel like the top on this -- or at the very least the cutaway -- ought to be more carved. Seems kinda dull in contrast with all the fancy inlay work and the quilted top, etc.

Still, this is pretty awesometacular, and I certainly wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## nikt (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw that yesterday on ESP forum. 

I'm a big fan of Kenneths guitars. I would love to have one someday

This LP is an amazing piece of art IMO, but the headstock doesn't suit too well to the rounded body. On the other had it's is the best headstock for explorers that I've seen


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

That's very cool actually, not a fan of the inlay work but the overall design is killer


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm usually not a fan of big inlay pieces as they tend to look like cheap chinese imports to me most of the time, but this looks really good to me. I still wouldn't get one, but I think the dragon meshes nicely with the black quilt finish, and the flames are a cool touch. I would have went with an ebony fretboard though to go with the flow of the guitar though. Very sweet guitar either way


----------



## goth_fiend (Oct 19, 2009)

as a piece of art, that is killer, would I play it? way the hell too flashy for me


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Oct 19, 2009)

I would totally hit that, if it werent for the ugly red flame fingerboard inlays that is... needs MOP hot rod flames from the dragons mouth instead


----------



## liamh (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm usually not one for such ornate guitars, but that looks lovely


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks wicked, but Id be afraid of playing it.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 19, 2009)

looks amazing, maybe some things not fit to overall look, but it's awesome instrument, no doubts


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't mind the neck, but the dragon must be slayed.


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2009)

Anything with a Ken Lawrence headstock on it is yummerific.


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 20, 2009)

I really dig the KL headstock with the Les Paul shape, any idea how much this would be minus all the dragon stuff? 
Just the Axe with a nice gray/black finish&#8230;?


----------



## nikt (Oct 20, 2009)

not sure how much LP but standard Explo is a 6-7k $ and around 2 years wait :/


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 20, 2009)

nikt said:


> not sure how much LP but standard Explo is a 6-7k $ and around 2 years wait :/



Thats even worser than Blackmachine! Looks like i get back with GASing this Carpenter Telecaster ;-)


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 20, 2009)

taken!!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Oct 20, 2009)

i hate hett for having all thoose KL's


----------



## Shawn (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice inlay work on the body.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 20, 2009)

_velkan said:


> taken!!


 

Trust James to start taking the best Ken Lawrences in the world...


----------

